# Powering off TV with the Tivo remote



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Is there anyway to setup the Tivo remote to also power off the TV. I have set mine but when I press the power button it sends TV itself into standby but leaves the TV on. I would like Tivo to stay on and the TV to go off.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If it's been setup for your TV (the install engineer did it for me),
then you can just press AND HOLD the power button to power off the TV.

A short press just puts tivo into standby.

If it's not been setup for your TV look here: 
http://virginmedia.com/help/tivo/remotecodes


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

mikerr said:


> If it's been setup for your TV (the install engineer did it for me),
> then you can just press AND HOLD the power button to power off the TV.
> 
> A short press just puts tivo into standby.
> ...


Ah, brilliant, thanks very much. Can't say I've seen that in any documentation though.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

mikerr said:


> If it's been setup for your TV (the install engineer did it for me),
> then you can just press AND HOLD the power button to power off the TV.
> 
> A short press just puts tivo into standby.
> ...


Excellent - works perfectly with my Panasonic TV - many thanks.:up:


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

tdenson said:


> Ah, brilliant, thanks very much. Can't say I've seen that in any documentation though.


Think it is in the couple of pages that are the difference between the quick and full guides


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's not in the printed mini guide that came with the tivo, but in the online guide:

page 33 @ http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf


----------

